# DF: Strikeforce Gets UFC To Tap: 10 Reasons It's the Hottest Company in MMA



## Clark Kent (Nov 22, 2010)

*Strikeforce Gets UFC To Tap: 10 Reasons It's the Hottest Company in MMA
By snakerattle79 - 11-22-2010 05:06 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Strikeforce Gets UFC To Tap: 10 Reasons It's the Hottest Company in MMA | Bleacher Report

By Artie Cooper






*Strikeforce has proven itself to be a potent force in the MMA world *


The Strikeforce brand of Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) was born in 2006 in San Jose, Calif., 12 years after the company was founded as an ESPN kickboxing series, and the company has since become the worlds second-largest promoter of world championship MMA fights.

With live events on Showtime and CBS, Strikeforce has the television muscle behind it to continue its growth and propel the sport of MMA to unforeseen heights.

Here's Why:


Read More...


----------



## TheArtofDave (Nov 24, 2010)

The only thing Strike Force has proven is that if you want Women's MMA, then maybe you can look it up on Youtube. Other than that Strike Force has failed in being the premier force in MMA. UFC is the dominant force, & they always will be. Because of one thing. How it handles its Championship Titles.

I've got all the respect for Scott Coker being a martial artist. Great. The other thing Strike Force proved is it has the formula down to make a better video game which in turn will get more people to MMA, than the frustration they experienced with the last UFC game.

What I can understand is how does the UFC get heat when every champion they have defends their belt. & Regularly. Yet Cross promotion is killing Strike Force because Coker doesn't have the balls to strip Overeem of the belt because he will not defend it?

If Strike Force would give its fans a reason why the HW division, & its championship are more important. Fans would tune in. But there is no place to see a fighting champion beside the UFC. That's a fact. I don't think any Strike Force fan could deny that.

Strike Force hasn't made the UFC tap. The UFC runs free pay per views on Spike. Sure you can see free fights on CBS, but it just isn't the same.

Secondly Shields down ten pounds kept saying how big the Octagon was in the UFC which makes me think maybe Strike Force has a hexagon, or perhaps their octagon isn't the size of UFC. Shields could easily skate though Strike Force, this will not happen in the UFC.

For all Strike Force has if they want to compete with the UFC Overeem either needs to defend his belt instead of holding it hostage, or he needs to be stripped of it, & a tournament (with him excluded as punishment) needs to be held to see who wins it. This attitude of I'm not going to defend my belt should not be tolerated in Strike Force because you damn well know that wouldn't happen in the UFC.

UFC is the measuring stick. Take some cues from the competition. There is a reason why they are so successful. 

You cannot have a heavyweight division, & a Heavyweight champion who never defends the belt. Alistair Overeem is a paper champion. He'll always be one until he defends more than once or twice in two years. Overeem needs to defend his belt at least 4 times every four months. Against guys who can knock him into next week. If he can't do that then he shouldn't be in MMA period. Right now there is all his Heavy Weight fight talk but no champion to defend against. That is what makes Strike Force sub par.

The production values of the UFC are better. When you look at the two you can see why UFC continues to prove its the premier provider of MMA. While Strike Force is always playing catch up.


----------

